# Declorinators in planted tanks



## tubamanandy (17 Jan 2018)

Do declorinators cause any issues in planted tanks ?

I filter all my replacement tank water through carbon blocks and never use a declorinator but I am aware this will not stop chloramine so thinking of using a declorinator assuming no issues in a planted tank


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Jan 2018)

No issues at all.

Cheers,


----------



## Furgan (24 Jan 2018)

ceg4048 said:


> No issues at all.
> 
> Cheers,


I love ceg, straight to the point. But behind that there is so much knowledge.


----------



## tam (24 Jan 2018)

Dechlorinators can reduce the amount of oxygen available in water. So if you are using a lot of CO2 or use a high dose of dechlorinator (some instructions allow for situations where you might want to increase the standard dose) that might be something to keep in mind just so you can factor it in.


----------



## ian_m (24 Jan 2018)

tam said:


> Dechlorinators can reduce the amount of oxygen available in water. So


Be very careful, this is myth that get perpetuated to become a false truth that rears its head every so often. Whilst dechlorinators are generally reducing agents they generally will not reduce oxygen in any measurable amount. You would have to massively overdose dechlorinator to have any effect on oxygen levels. So dechlorinate away, just double dose if you suspect chloramine in the water, oxygen levels will not be affected.

Just found this from the Prime "horses mouth".
http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/forum/general-discussion/1244-prime-overdose-vs-oxygen?t=2803


----------



## tam (24 Jan 2018)

So having high CO2 or overdosing excel, maybe throwing in a hot day, at the same time as you overdose dechlorinator won't be enough to cause an issue with oxygen?


----------



## ian_m (24 Jan 2018)

tam said:


> So having high CO2 or overdosing excel, maybe throwing in a hot day, at the same time as you overdose dechlorinator won't be enough to cause an issue with oxygen?


Maybe.

But your really shouldn't be overdosing CO2, Excel and dechlorinator if you are in control of your high tech tank.


----------

